# A very funny lady reminds us that laughter is the best medicine - a wonderful prayer.



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

A friend of the couple who founded Home Instead Senior Care, Mary Maxwell was asked to give the invocation at the company's 2009 Convention. Initially it seemed like a normal prayer, but it soon took a very funny turn. Her deadpan delivery and lines like &#8230;This is the first time I've ever been old&#8230; and it just sort of crept up on me &#8230; soon had the franchise owners rolling in the aisles. With the timing of a professional comedian, Mary shines a very funny light on the foibles of aging, to the delight of this audience of senior-care experts:

http://www.caregiverstress.com/2010/07/a-reminder-that-laughter-is-the-best-medicine/


----------

